# St George's Asylum, Morpeth - November 2014



## MrDan (Mar 2, 2015)

St. George's Hospital - Morpeth
formerly Northumberland County Asylum, AKA Ivy Hospital
Visited in November 2014 with James Kerwin

The asylum opened in 1859 as Northumberland County Pauper Lunatic Asylum designed to house 100 male and 100 female patients, by 1888 the 
population had risen to 267 males and 244 females and the hospital had been extended with multiple buildings. It was renamed The County 
Mental Hospital in 1890 and again renamed in 1937 as St. George's Hospital. The old hospital/asylum is left completely empty and derelict while a 
new hospital has been opened on the same site. I believe the older buildings are earmarked for development at some point in the future.
James and I visited this site as part of a trip up North, after several fails we visited this site and decided it was an absolute death trap, and one of 
those sites that looks an awful lot better in photos than in person.. We grabbed some lunch nearby and moved on to the next location 

External






Main hall of the asylum





Light at the end of a very dark corridor





Peeling paint in a nicely lit corridor





The old reception. General enquiries.





Counting down the days, some interesting graffiti in one of the rooms.



​


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 2, 2015)

really like that mate, some nice shots an angles used


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

MrDan? Whos he? haha.

About time you posted up some reports. you have the biggest backlog of explores known to man! 

I like the photos youve posted tho, very nice. Look forward to seeing more reports


----------



## brickworx (Mar 2, 2015)

Love that last shot - thoughtful graffiti is a rare thing....decay in the corridor is v nice too...cheers mate


----------



## MrDan (Mar 2, 2015)

It's about time I showed my face around here again


----------



## mookster (Mar 2, 2015)

This is probably the most intact 'old' asylum left in the country now, still having it's hall makes it even better...one day I'll get my ass up there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2015)

Fantastic stuff there


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2015)

Fab stuff. Loving the "Peeling paint in a nicely lit corridor" one and the graff in the last pic.


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Report and pics Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 2, 2015)

looks pretty tidy does that


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice one! 
Good to see you back on here dude! Lucky we dont ban people for inactivity eh?  
Wicked report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rob2210 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeez looks like that rat has done some hard time lol Great report


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely photos


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome photos, that hall is amazing but the last photo is class


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 10, 2015)

Peeling paint heaven in that beautiful corridor. Nice one Mr


----------



## marieke (Mar 15, 2015)

Lovely pictures MrDan. I think it is so important to have these places documented for historical records and its an opportunity for us to see inside places we wouldn't have been able to. Your work is of great value. Wouldn't it be nice if more permissions were granted! Thank you.


----------

